# Sumo power halloween stock offers



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

*No tricks, only treats with these deals....*



*HALLOWEEN STOCK OFFERS
Big discounts on a selection of products*

*THIS OFFER ENDS 30TH NOVEMBER 2016*



*We have compiled a list of our very best stock deals from a variety a brands to suit many vehicle makes and models. All items have limited availability and are sold on a first come, first served basis. To take advantage of any of these offers before they are gone please contact us by email [email protected] or telephone +44 (0)1945 479125. Thank you.*

*ALL PRICES INCLUDE UK VAT / DELIVERY IS NOT INCLUDED*

*COSWORTH*
SUBARU IMPREZA 01-07 High Flow Intake System 20019421 = £299
SUBARU IMPREZA EJ20/EJ25 Forged Con Rods 20002587 = £999
SUBARU IMPREZA EJ20/EJ25 Oil Control Baffle 20002499 = £299
SUBARU IMPREZA EJ22 Forged Piston Kit 10001442 = £599
SUBARU IMPREZA STI 2008+ High Flow Intake System 20019423 = £299

*HKS*
SUBARU IMPREZA GDB 04- Silent Hi-Power Exhaust 31019-AF015 = £599
SUBARU IMPREZA GRB/GRF 07- Hi-Power Spec L Exhaust 31019-AF027 = £999
TOYOTA GT86/SUBARU BRZ Front Pipe W/O CAT 33004-BT002 = £219
TOYOTA GT86/SUBARU BRZ Air Intake Duct 70999-AT001 = £185
MITSUBISHI EVO 7-8 Hi-Power 409 Exhaust System 31006-AM003 = £399
MITSUBISHI EVO 9 Silent Hi-Power Exhaust System 31019-AM008 = £599
MITSUBISHI EVO 9 Intercooler Piping Kit 13002-AM002 = £569
MITSUBISHI EVO 4-6 Intercooler Piping Kit 13002-AM004 = £399
MITSUBISHI EVO 7-8 Intercooler Kit 13001-AM004 = £1199
MITSUBISHI EVO 7-8 Inlet Camshaft 280 Degree 22002-AM007 = 249
MITSUBISHI EVO 1-7 Valve Spring Kit 22001-AM001 = £129
MITSUBISHI EVO X Actuator Upgrade Kit 14030-AM001 = £149
MITSUBISHI EVO 7-9 Downpipe 3306-SM002 = £299
MITSUBISHI EVO X Injectors 800cc (x4) (High Impedance) 14002-AM001 = £399

*DAMD Steering Wheel*
SUBARU IMPREZA GR Flat Bottom 358mm Black leather Red stitching SS358-D(L)RS = £379

*OKUYAMA CARBING*
MITSUBISHI EVO X Front Polished Strut Brace C/W Brake Stopper 6433290 = £299
MITSUBISHI EVO 7-9 Rear Type R Strut Bar Basic 6633120 = £249
MITSUBISHI EVO 4-6 Front Lower Arm Bar TYPE 1 6803080= £79
MITSUBISHI EVO 7-9 Aluminium Front Tower Bar w/mcyl Stopper 6463120 = £349
MITSUBISHI EVO 4-6 Aluminium Front Tower Bar Type-R 6233080 = £249
MITSUBISHI EVO 4-6 Aluminium Heel Plate 3153030 = £69
MITSUBISHI EVO 4-6 Aluminium Drivers Footrest 3133030 = £49
MITSUBISHI EVO 5-6 Steel Front Lower Arm Bar 6813090 = £179
MITSUBISHI EVO 9 Alloy Radiator Cooling Plate 4210490 = £99
MITSUBISHI EVO 5-6 Carbon Radiator Cooling Plate 4310320 = £199
MITSUBISHI EVO 9 Aluminium Radiator Cooling Plate 4210490 = £199
MITSUBISHI EVO 7 Carbon Radiator Cooling Plate 4310420 = £199
MITSUBISHI EVO 8 Aluminium Radiator Cooling Plate 4210460 = £79
MITSUBISHI EVO X Flip Up Front Towing Hook Red 3010300 = £99

*BEATRUSH*
MITSUBISHI EVO 6 TME Under Guard S530540A = £149
MITSUBISHI EVO 6 Under Guard S530540 = £149
MITSUBISHI EVO 8-9 Under Guard S530570 = £219
MITSUBISHI EVO 6-9 4G63 Exhaust Manifold Heat Shield S143055HP = £79

*AME WHEELS*
TRACER TM-02 Hyper Silver Alloy Wheel Set (x 4) 18 x 9.5 +22 5-114.3 PCD = £1699

*SUPERPRO*
MITSUBISHI EVO 4-9 Adjustable Roll Control Sway Bar Kit 24mm RC0043RZ-24 = £169
MITSUBISHI EVO 4-9 Adjustable Roll Control Sway Bar Kit 22mm RC0043RZ-22 = £169

*KAKIMOTO RACING EXHAUST*
MITSUBISHI EVO X Regu.06 & R CAT Back Exhaust System M21328 = £899
MITSUBISHI EVO 2-3 Kakimoto R CAT Back Exhaust System MS304 = £599
MITSUBISHI EVO 9 Regu.06 & R CAT Back Exhaust System M21323 = £599
MITSUBISHI EVO 7-9 GT1 OZ Racing CAT Back Exhaust System M11307 = £599

*KYO-EI KICS LEGGDURA RACING DURALUMIN WHEEL NUTS*
M12 x P1.5 RED 20 PCS Wheel Nut Set W/Adapter KIN1R = £69
M12 x P1.5 PURPLE 20 PCS Wheel Nut Set W/Adapter KIN1P = £69
M12 x P1.5 GUNMETAL 20 PCS Wheel Nut Set W/Adapter KIN1G = £69
M12 x P1.5 BLACK 20 PCS Wheel Nut Set W/Adapter KIN1K = £69
M12 x P1.5 BRONZE 20 PCS Wheel Nut Set W/Adapter KIN1B = £69
M12 x P1.5 BLUE 20 PCS Wheel Nut Set W/Adapter KIN1U = £69
M12 x P1.5 GREEN 20 PCS Wheel Nut Set W/Adapter KIN1E = £69

*DAIKEI STEERING BOSSES*
MITSUBISHI EVO 1-7 Daikei Steering Bosses w/fittings S-407 = £99
MITSUBISHI EVO X Daikei Steering Bosses w/fitting S-411 = £99

*J’S RACING*
CIVIC EP3 Front Tower Bar with ETD (Damper) ETD-P3-T = £399
S2000 Front Tower Bar (Compatible with ETD) TB-S1-F = £199
HONDA Titanium Shift Knob SILVER TSN-SL = £199
HONDA Titanium Shift Knob BLUE TSN-BL = £199
S2000 Titanium Exhaust System 70RS Dual Exit FTMW-S1-70RS = £2399
S2000 Titanium Exhaust System 70RS Single Exit FTM-S1-70RS = £1899
CRZ ZF1 C304 50RS Exhaust System C304-Z1-50RS = £799
CIVIC FN2 C304 70RR Exhaust System C304-FN2-70RR = £899
CIVIC EP3 C304 70RR Exhaust System C304-P3-70RR = £799
INTEGRA DC5 C304 60R Exhaust Back Box C304-T5-60R = £399
INTEGRA DC2 C304 60RR Exhaust System C304-T2-60RR = £699
S2000 C304 60RS Exhaust System C304-S1-60RS = £749
CIVIC EP3 C304 60R Exhaust Back Box C304-P3-60R = £399
CIVIC FN2 C304 60RS Exhaust System C304-FN2-60RS = £799
S2000 AP1 Carbon Rear Diffuser RDF-S1-C = £999
CIVIC FN2 FX Pro Exhaust Manifold FXA-FN2 = £1699
HONDA Oil Filler Cap in Red OFW-RD = £49

*HYPER ZERO WHEELS*
HYPER ZERO X Alloy Wheels Set (x 4) 18 x 9.5 +23 5-114.3 PCD BRONZE = £999
HYPER ZERO X Alloy Wheels Set (x 4) 18 x 9.5 +23 5-114.3 PCD BLACK = £999

*WEDS SPORT WHEELS*
TC105N Alloy Wheel Set (x4) 18 x 8.5 +32 5-114.3 PCD TITANIUM GREY = £1699
TC105N Alloy Wheels Set (x4) 18 x 9.0 +35 5-114.3 PCD TITANIUM GREY = £1699
TC105N Alloy Wheel Set (x4) 18 x 10.5 +12 5-114.3 PCD TITANIUM GREY = £1699
SA10R Alloy Wheel Set (x4) 18 x 9.5 +38 5-114.3 PCD BLACK/MACHINE = £999
M12 x P1.5mm Black 4 PCS Short Wheel Nut Set 52327 = £19
M12 x P1.5mm Red 4 PCS Short Wheel Nut Set 52326 = £19
M12 x P1.5mm Blue 4 PCS Short Wheel Nut Set 52325 = £19

*TRUST INTERCOOLERS*
MITSUBISHI EVO 7-8 Intercooler Kit Spec-R HG (A/market turbo) 12030413 = £899
MITSUBISHI EVO 9 Intercooler Kit Spec-R HG (A/market turbo) 12030415 = £899
MITSUBISHI EVO 7-8 Intercooler Kit Spec-R HG (Stock turbo) 12030410= £899
MITSUBISHI EVO 7-8 Intercooler Kit Spec LS (Stock turbo) 12030428 = £349

*ALCON BRAKE KIT*
SUBARU IMPREZA WRX/STI 05-09 343mm Front Brake Kit F97ZG01-22F7E = £1999

*KOYORAD*
MAZDA RX7 92-96 Alloy Radiator 53mm Core KL060644R = £199
MAZDA RX8 03- Alloy Radiator 36mm Core KV061615R = £299
SUBARU IMPREZA EJ18 93- Alloy Radiator 53mm Core KL090632R = £199
TOYOTA CELICA 1.8 VVTI 99- Alloy Radiator 53mm Core KL010927R = £199
HONDA S2000 99- Alloy Radiator 53mm Core KL081226R = £219
HONDA INTEGRA DC2 93-97 Alloy Radiator 53mm Core KL080376R = £199
MITSUBISHI EVO 7-9 Alloy Radiator 53mm Core KL031610R = £299
MITSUBISHI EVO 4-6 Alloy Radiator 53mm Core KL030939R = £299
MITSUBISHI EVO 4-6 Alloy Radiator 36mm Core KV030939R = £299
MITSUBISHI EVO X Alloy Radiator 36mm Core KV032037R = £299
TOYOTA GT86/SUBARU BRZ Alloy Radiator 36mm Core KV012663U06 = £299
MITSUBISHI EVO 7-9 OEM Spec Radiator PL031610 = £99

*TEIN*
MITSUBISHI EVO 9 Street Base Coilover Kit GSR52-1USS2 = £399


_*The boss has gone mad so move fast before he changes his mind....*_


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

Offer still on - contact us by email or call us


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Wouldn't the trick be to offer some offers on GTR models' parts given this is a GTR forum?

I see no treats for us!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

All very pointless.


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

Fair point but i can only offer what i have in stock and was hoping that people on this forum would have other cars or friends with other types of cars that they could foward this list to. We have lots of GTR products available to order but unfortunately not in stock.


----------

